

Dating site with only one man, and a 10k matching reward - kabuks
http://www.hookchasup.com/

======
kaisdavis
Great site and I immediately sent it to a bunch of friends. It's be great if
the site had some embedded mechanisms to share (Tweet, Email, 'Like') it so,
you know, it was easier for more people to see it.

This is brilliant. Good luck, chas.

------
wz
Awesome. Like a bird of paradise, your dance has to be unique. Online dating
isn't.

------
citricsquid
He deserves to be single forever for using Flash for this site... maybe. But
seriously why Flash?

~~~
CodeMage
Because it's _easy_ to make good-looking things in Flash. Yes, I know that
Flash is bad. But you asked the question and that's the answer.

------
personalcompute
He should add a deal so that whoever introduces the person who introduces him
to his wife to the hookchasup site gets a small reward as well. So if I tell
my friend about hookchasup and my friend then precedes to introduce him to his
wife, I would get a small reward as well. This has been demonstrated
successful by the MIT balloon experiment team
([http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/05/how-to-find-those-red-
ballo...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/12/05/how-to-find-those-red-balloons/))

~~~
zalew
or go further and implement the MLM model, his hookup could grow another
Amway!

------
d4ft
About.me for dating + reward = profit. In all seriousness, I could see this
becoming a model that, if done right, could be quite profitable for people
looking for something to start.

~~~
kaisdavis
That's a sweet idea, but there's a tipping point where the value of being the
Nth+1 person on the service doesn't increase your chances of being noticed.

Now, make it a consulting service where people pay you $1000 $5,000 for
website / online-marketing / PR services to help land a date? Add in scarcity?
That's a cool idea.

